# GNWC Ohio State Championship Results



## Ray_IL (Apr 5, 2004)

Brockmeyer, Cochran Capture Ohio State Championship of Walleye Fishing Title

By Steve Weisman
Gander Mountain GNWC Publicity Director

After finishing the first day of the Ohio State Championship of Walleye fishing in second place, it simply took a little fine tuning for the team of Jason Brockmeyer from Westerville, OH and Chad Cochran from Powell, OH to leave the competition behind and capture the coveted championship plaques and the $2500 first place check. 
Brockmeyer and Cochran ended with a two-day total of 16.12 pounds to outdistance Gary Schiller from Fairview, PA and Rick Winkelman from Erie, PA, who totaled a two-day total of 11.42 pounds. They pocketed a check for $750.
Third place and a check for $500 went to Scott Yarman from Vernon, OH and Tom Kemper from Marion, OH with 7.92 pounds. 
The action for the Ohio State Championship of Walleye Fishing, which is the first of eight such tournaments on the Gander Mountain Grand National Walleye Cup (GNWC) circuit, took place on Mosquito Creek Lake. According to Gander Mountain GNWC Executive Director Bernie Barringer, it was a great place to start the Championship events.
"It was a great time for all of us involved with the Ohio State Championship of Walleye Fishing. Gander Mountain really rolled out the red carpet for the GNWC teams, and we had a great response from the Trumbull County Convention and Visitor's Bureau."
Mother Nature played a major roll in the outcome of the tournament as the winds that made for a great pre-fishing bite totally died. "That really made things tough," noted Barringer. "Both days were flat calm, and it really shut down the bite. But that's what makes championship fishing so exciting. When things like that happen, the teams have to adjust."
That's exactly what Brockmeyer and Cochran did. They used lead core line to troll chrome/black, chrome/blue and gold/black Shad Raps on the main part of the lake. However, after experimenting, they determined that they had to keep their crankbaits within a foot of the bottom. So, they let out the lead core until it was on the bottom, then slowly reeled up until it wasn't dragging. They found 2.0-2.2 mph to be the key speed.
Yarman and Kemper, meanwhile, also pulled crankbaits and built almost a three pound lead on Saturday, but then only had a two-fish weight of 3.25 pounds on Sunday and slipped to second place.
Several other special awards were presented at Sunday's weigh-in. The Berkley Big Fish Award of $400 in Berkley product and the $240 Big Fish Pot for the largest walleye of the two-day tournament went to Brockmeyer and Cochran for their 4.43-pound walleye. 
The "Yo So Close" award of a Yo Net folding net valued at $80 went to the teams that placed just out of the money. They include Mark Drotar and Sam Cappelli in 6th place; Steven DeHart and Leonard Horton in 7th place; and Jim Corey and Brian Biggio in 8th place.
The VIB"E" Lure award of two six-piece lure sets valued at $40 went to the two teams who finished behind the Yo So Close award. They include Mike and Tom Defibaugh in 9th place; and Curt Braden and Jeff Matthews in 10th place.
The Towtector Comeback Award of a Towtector boat protector valued at $250 for the team advancing the most places from day one to day two went to Yarmon and Kemper.
The winner of the Gander Mountain "Need More Stuff" drawing of $200 for a Gander Mountain Shopping Spree went to the 2004 regular season Ohio Team of the Year, Todd Kunk from St. Henry, OH and Adam Harlamert from Cold Water, OH.
The Walleye Wisdom camera crew was also on hand to film footage of the Championship. "The Walleye Wisdom camera crew will be at all of the State Championships to capture the excitement of the tournament action. This weekend they were in the right place at the right time and captured some great fishing action. The highlights of these State Championships and the National Championships, along with some great walleye fishing tips will appear on our 13-week Walleye Wisdom television program," added Barringer. 
Those interested in checking out the standings, reading the releases about any of the eight regions or simply learning more about the circuit can access the Gander Mountain GNWC website at www.walleyecup.com. 
Title Sponsor for the GNWC is Gander Mountain. Other major national sponsors include Skeeter Boats, Yamaha Outboards, the Sportsman Channel, Berkley, Aqua Innovations, YoNet Folding Nets by AMFYOYO, VIB"E" Lure Company, TowTector Shield and UpNorthOutdoors.com. The Ohio Regional Skeeter Boats sponsor is Boat Boys out of Newark, OH.

http://www.up-north.net/ubb/Forum94/HTML/000297.html


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sound familiar Jim??  
Pulling black and chrome cranks on leadcore in the channel??


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I'm back...................Oh well. Just didn't happen for us. Lew, we wore out the leadcore and the chrome cranks in the same areas as the winners but just didn't connect. Thursday and Friday we had wind and overcast and a great spoon/jig bite but on Saturday & Sunday the wind died and the sun baked us. The jig/spoon bite died and our trolling bite never materialized except for a few fish. You know I luv core but it just wasn't our time.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I know Jim...I was just pulling on your leadcore line!  
Glad you are back!


----------

